# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM تحديثات :  Bmt pro v43 Mtk r0-oter and sony and xiaomi add new ability!!

## mohamed73

*SAMSUNG TAB/DOWNLOAD MODE TAB:*    *UPDATE MAKE BOOT ROOTER* *V4 SAMSUNG PHONE BOOT.IMG and* *BOOT.IMG.LZ4*  *  SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS NEW GENERATION SMASUNG PHONE* * MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF KG AND RMM MUST NORMAL* * WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE* *UPDATE CORE AND SU BINARY AND FIX BUGS* *ADD NEW MODE FOR Encrypt AND WITHOUT Encrypt DATA FOR FIX BOOTLOOP* **  ** *ANDROID LAB  :*  *UPDATE SU BINARY BOOT ROOTER AND SUPER BOOT MAKER (UNLOCK SCREEN) FIX BUGS AND BOOTLOOP* **  **  **  *XI**AOMI TOOLS:* **  ** **  *MIASSISTANT RECOVERY MODE:*  *
FIND CORRECT VERSION FRIMWARE AND DOWNLOAD FOR UNBRICK AND UPDATE(CHINA/GLOBAL)*  *MISC:*  *ENABLE MTP(WIPE DATA)-DISABLE MTP-WIPE EFS-SHUTDOWN-WIPE USERDATAP-WIPE MEMORY STORAGE*     *TIP: watch the movie IN TELEGRAM CHANELL FOR UNBRICK AND UPDATE MI PHONE WITH BMT PRO METHOD* **  ** *SONY TOOLS:*  *FIX DRM AND BOOTLOOP AFTER UNLOCK BOOTLOADER SAME SONY PHONE(SONY L1,...) WORLDFIRST!!!!*  *FIX REDSCREEN AND AUTO SHUTDOWN FAILD AFTER UNLOCK BOOTLOADER*  *BOOT ROOTER AND SUPER BOOT NOW SUPPORT FOR SONY PHONE WITH SIN FILE FROM CORRECT ORGINAL FRIMWARE AND WRITE IN FASTBOOT MODE(UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER PHONE ONLY)*  **   *TIP: watch the movie IN TELEGRAM CHANELL *  **  **  *MTK TOOLS:* *  UPDATE AND FIX ADD FAST NEW METHOD SUPER BOOT V3 BYPASS
LOCKSCREEN PHONE AND BYPASS DM IN* *BOOT ROM  MODE MTK* *(POWER OFF MODE) SUPORT ALL OS ANDROID
2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9*   *ADD FAST NEW METHOD MAKES FULL ROOT PHONE AND BYPASS DM IN BOOT ROM  MODE MTK(POWER OFF MODE) ALL MTK PHONE  SUPORT ALL OS ANDROID
2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9(BOOTLOADER MUST UNLOCKED)* **   *TIP: watch the movie IN TELEGRAM CHANELL* **  **   *for downloading new bmt
and new shell please get new shell from your  reseller New verion 43 in Filecenter plz unistall version 42 after this run administrator on setup ver 43.*   * Buy Now: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Telegram Channel  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * *      The most powerful and the best Tool in
gsm world for by pass lockscreen and frp and root only BMT DONGLE
PRO*

----------

